# Arm chaps



## shooterschafer (Mar 25, 2012)

I am thinking of getting a pair of arm chaps / arm guards. Anybody use them? If so what kind leather or kevlar ? I am about tired of my forearms being tore up all the time from hugging trees. It seems like arm guards would be a pretty god idea.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 25, 2012)

Arm chaps are for sissys.


----------



## tree md (Mar 25, 2012)

They look awful hot to me... Quit hugging trees and that will solve the problem... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 25, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Arm chaps are for sissys.



I've never seen a sissy clilmb a tree.


----------



## shooterschafer (Mar 25, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Arm chaps are for sissys.


 I for one am not a big puss , I have had issues with serious infections in my fingers which landed me in the hospital with a picc line and a $30K bill. ( Good thing I have the best medical insurance one can get) I ended up climbing with a picc line in my arm and administering my antibiotics. Does that sound like sissy to you ?


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 25, 2012)

tree md said:


> They look awful hot to me... Quit hugging trees and that will solve the problem...



Good advice. Tree climbing 100 (tree hugging), then advance to Tree climbing 101.


----------



## tree md (Mar 25, 2012)

shooterschafer said:


> I for one am not a big puss , I have had issues with serious infections in my fingers which landed me in the hospital with a picc line and a $30K bill. ( Good thing I have the best medical insurance one can get) I ended up climbing with a picc line in my arm and administering my antibiotics. Does that sound like sissy to you ?



We're just pulling your chain. 

I looked at the arm chaps a few years ago and decided they would be too hot for me. The raw forearms will go away with experience (when you learn to stop hugging the tree and lean back in your saddle). If I were to get a pair, I would get the cool looking leather, cowboy arm chaps... If I'm gonna be hot, I might as well look cool! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shooterschafer (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh I have been climbing since I was 13 years old that would make it 20 yrs, my arms are plenty raw , I also logged for several years, got in a roll over car accident on the way down the mountain broke my back in 3 places and still climb after all that ! 2 tree you must climb bare foot in the buff and chew chew thru the wood with your teeth  I am just looking at protecting myself against future infections. Its pretty amazing what a small scratch with the right bug getting in can do to ya. especially when its near a joint. I am not one to care what somone else percieves me as being due to my appearance.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 25, 2012)

Pictured here are Ponderosaken with a pair of his arm chaps. He's made many for the cowboy circuit. Also pictured is the International Drag Racing Champion " Drag-On-Lady" as she was known back in her younger days.


----------



## tree md (Mar 25, 2012)

I have heard good reviews on the arm chaps from everyone that I know who has used them. They used to be a sponsor here I believe.

I hear you on the infections, there was a guy who posted on here a few years back who whacked himself in the knee with his hand saw and got some kind of really bad staff infection. I don't think it ever healed completely.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 25, 2012)

We had a prune job for 20 mature Osage Orange trees. I bought a pair of the leather ones for me and one for my partner. I haven't used them since but they more than paid for themselves that day. They were a little hot and my partner wanted orange ones and the bled some color on his arms. 
Phil


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 25, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> Also pictured is the International Drag Racing Champion " Drag-On-Lady" as she was known back in her younger days.



pfffft, how fast could she have been going, she only had 1 horsepower right? 


Just kidding, just kidding

Saw the arm chaps in the catalog the other day and considered it for a second.


----------



## superjunior (Mar 25, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> I've never seen a sissy clilmb a tree.



I have, with a chocolate lab right on his ass


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 25, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> I've never seen a sissy clilmb a tree.



Ive never seen you climb a tree... HMMMMM


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 25, 2012)

Dude so you have been climbing for 20 years and you actually told someone to go buy yellow nylon home depot rope to pull trees with? Seriously?



shooterschafer said:


> The yellow 3 strand rope from home depot works well.



This is the details on the 3/4 tree strand. Dude forget the arm chaps you better find some head chaps.

100% polypropylene
Polypropylene is the only rope that floats
Excellent choice for use around water
Yellow
*Working load limit of 1,090 lbs*
Working load limit is a guideline for the maximum allowable weight capacity of a new rope
MFG Brand Name : Crown Bolt


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 25, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Ive never seen you climb a tree... HMMMMM



You ain't as old as I am either.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 25, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> You ain't as old as I am either.:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah but I am fat so that make up for it. But I climb so I know I am not a sissy in your book.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 25, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Yeah but I am fat so that make up for it. But I climb so I know I am not a sissy in your book.



Only difference of a fat man in a tree is that he's braver than others. Climb safely buddy.


----------



## shooterschafer (Mar 25, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Dude so you have been climbing for 20 years and you actually told someone to go buy yellow nylon home depot rope to pull trees with? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like people on here like you need head chaps to keep your head contained while it is swelling to unimaginable sizes :hmm3grin2orange: It would be three strand not tree strand, ever use it? The guy was looking at using expensive climbing line for pulling trees ? That seems a little unreasonable to me. I have used that yellow rope for quite a bit of jobs with no problems, you just have to know its limitations.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 25, 2012)

shooterschafer said:


> Seems like people on here like you need head chaps to keep your head contained while it is swelling to unimaginable sizes :hmm3grin2orange: It would be three strand not tree strand, ever use it? The guy was looking at using expensive climbing line for pulling trees ? That seems a little unreasonable to me. I have used that yellow rope for quite a bit of jobs with no problems, you just have to know its limitations.



Thanks for the heads up on the TYPO but that does not change the fact that you gave that guy BAD advice. When some unsuspecting homeowner drops a tree on their house because they listened to you tell them to go to HOME DEPOT and buy yellow nylon rope you going to fix their house or them. Honestly think before you give advice for everyone's benefit. By the way if your pulling trees over with Yellow nylon Home Depot rope and getting paid for it YOUR A HACK.


----------



## shooterschafer (Mar 25, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the TYPO but that does not change the fact that you know gave that guy BAD advice. When some unsuspecting homeowner drops a tree on their house because they listened to you tell them to go to HOME DEPOT and buy yellow nylon rope you going to fix their house or them. Honestly think before you give advice for everyone's benefit. By the way if your pulling trees over with Yellow nylon Home Depot rope and getting paid for it YOUR A HACK.



Yeah I pull trees over with yellow rope:msp_ohmy: If I need to pull somthing over that a couple of guys cant handle then it is time for a winch.I will admit without knowing EXACTLY what kind of job the guy was looking to accomplish I shouldnt have recommended anything! For all I know he was pulling over 20 footers. I am big on the right tool for the job and if he was just roping smaller branches why break the bank on expensive rope?


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 25, 2012)

shooterschafer said:


> why break the bank on expensive rope?



JMTC : If ya got it (cheap rope) laying around, ya might be tempted to use it on an unsafe project. Whereas with the good stuff it's a no brainer to use on whatever.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 25, 2012)

Why spend the money on arm chaps, just wear a carhart jacket while you climb.....


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 25, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Why spend the money on arm chaps, just wear a carhart jacket while you climb.....



Can one climb wearinlg a carhart jacket?


----------



## tree md (Mar 25, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> Can one climb wearinlg a carhart jacket?



I choose to just position myself wisely while climbing and avoid things that will require arm chaps or a Carhart jacket... But that's just me...


It's all about positioning.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol just get a couple arm guards for archery. They protect and they're open on the back so they would be cooler in the heat...or just take it like everyone else. I might be a lil more cautious if I got a nasty infection, but this far I only get sick bout once a year. That's due to poor judgement on throwing food out since I was raised not to waste. I could definitely see how they would be nice if the tree spits your gaffs. That caused some good scars on the inside of my elbows and forearms.


----------



## tree md (Mar 25, 2012)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> Lol just get a couple arm guards for archery. They protect and they're open on the back so they would be cooler in the heat...or just take it like everyone else. I might be a lil more cautious if I got a nasty infection, but this far I only get sick bout once a year. That's due to poor judgement on throwing food out since I was raised not to waste. I could definitely see how they would be nice if the tree spits your gaffs. That caused some good scars on the inside of my elbows and forearms.



Or just learn how to shoot your bow... Haven't used an arm guard for archery in about 20 years either... But that is another topic for another thread... Form... Not very much unlike positioning...


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Mar 25, 2012)

Lmao yeah I agree. I have been a bow tech/archery instructor since I was fifteen and have only used an arm guard to compress heavy layers of clothes. Never due to poor form. I was making the suggestion as a joke.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 26, 2012)

tree md said:


> Or just learn how to shoot your bow... Haven't used an arm guard for archery in about 20 years either... But that is another topic for another thread... Form... Not very much unlike positioning...



right on MD if your gripping a modern compound correctly there is no way you could hit yourself.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 26, 2012)

I gotta say I have never tore up my forearms bad enough climbing to where I wanted to use arm chaps but dragging the brush is another story. Last week I took down this tiny maybe 12 foot spruce that was being shaded out by a white ash and that little bastard tore up my arms pretty good. I had to hand carry it out through a garden and a gate.


----------



## superjunior (Mar 26, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> Can one climb wearinlg a carhart jacket?



In the dead of winter around here if your not climbing with a carhardt your not going to be able to feel your arms anyway


----------



## flushcut (Mar 26, 2012)

superjunior said:


> In the dead of winter around here if your not climbing with a carhardt your not going to be able to feel your arms anyway



You forgot to mention insulated pac boots, those days really suck!


----------



## shooterschafer (Mar 26, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the TYPO but that does not change the fact that you gave that guy BAD advice. When some unsuspecting homeowner drops a tree on their house because they listened to you tell them to go to HOME DEPOT and buy yellow nylon rope you going to fix their house or them. Honestly think before you give advice for everyone's benefit. By the way if your pulling trees over with Yellow nylon Home Depot rope and getting paid for it YOUR A HACK.



Hey man you dont need to be attacking me, calling me a hack and such. You could have simply said that you wouldnt recommend what I suggested. I am not on here to get your feathers all ruffled. So I did give bad advice I should have explained that what I suggested shouldnt be used when there is any serious danger present. So yeah I am a hack so to speak , I charge my clients a fair price, they are always very pleased that I do an outstanding job for a reasonable price unlike some of the thieves around here, so I hack their buisness undercut their outrageous bids and win the loyalty of the customer ! And I do a better job !


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 26, 2012)

shooterschafer said:


> Hey man you dont need to be attacking me, calling me a hack and such. You could have simply said that you wouldnt recommend what I suggested. I am not on here to get your feathers all ruffled. So I did give bad advice I should have explained that what I suggested shouldnt be used when there is any serious danger present. So yeah I am a hack so to speak , I charge my clients a fair price, they are always very pleased that I do an outstanding job for a reasonable price unlike some of the thieves around here, so I hack their buisness undercut their outrageous bids and win the loyalty of the customer ! And I do a better job !



Well I will admit you did correct yourself later on and I may have been a little gruff but it honestly was for the greater good. You did attempt to back up the use of that rope at first but I think you decided it was a bad idea. My statement was not thought calling you a hack just making a generalized statement that if you are using that POS home depot rope while getting paid to do tree work, then you are a hack (meaning anyone that does is a hack). Kinda like the illegal immigrant that was going to do this tree for $1000 who took off with the money and left his yellow home depot rope hanging from the tree... You ever work in Connecticut?






I smell a carbdude?


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds more like AA to me, going on about how much his customers like his work. I negged him for the bad rope advice as well.
Rick


----------



## shooterschafer (Mar 26, 2012)

Nope I have been in Colorado all of my life, I appologize for going on about cutomer satisfaction but I am proud of my work ! We dont have that big of trees around here like the pics you were showing s-o-m If I had a job like that I would deffinitly use the best of the best equipment! I will be a little more careful about my suggestions, I forget that there could potentialy be some ding bat on the other end of the computer that woud ge themselves (or worse someone else) killed.


----------



## shooterschafer (Mar 26, 2012)

We have our fair share of illegals around here , but they would take their rope and the cash !


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 26, 2012)

Just saying that 90% or more of the customers can't tell the diff between a hack and a true pro. Of course your customers like you, or you couldn't stay in business for long, but that really doesn't count as much when it comes to actually knowing what you are doing. The fact you think using that cheap ass Home Depot rope is a good idea, points STRONGLY towards the hack side. Some of your other posts have sounded a bit 'hackish' as well. SOM said you sound a bit like Carby and that isn't good either.
Rick


----------



## shooterschafer (Mar 26, 2012)

The company I first worked for used that cheap nylon rope all the time and he has about 2 mil worth of equipment and 5 crews running not like he couldnt afford the premo stuff, so I guess after seeing it work time and time again it has proved to be effective. I do own some high quality 3/4 bull rope but I only use it when I am rigging down heavier pieces there isnt anything like using quality dont get me wrong. Like I said the trees around here just aint that big compared to the trees out east, heck we are in a high plains desert, none of these urban trees would be around here without the help of humans.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 26, 2012)

I always check out Wesspur's discount rope section you can get some good deals on some odd size rope for pulling trees over.


----------



## arborjockey (Apr 1, 2012)

shooterschafer said:


> The company I first worked for used that cheap nylon rope all the time and he has about 2 mil worth of equipment and 5 crews running not like he couldnt afford the premo stuff, so I guess after seeing it work time and time again it has proved to be effective. I do own some high quality 3/4 bull rope but I only use it when I am rigging down heavier pieces there isnt anything like using quali ty dont get me wrong. Like I said the trees around here just aint that big compared to the trees out east, heck we are in a high plains desert, none of these urban trees would be around here without the help of humans.



Sounds like the trees in your area are special being their in the high desert. Old pine and juniper here and there. All pretty sensitive given the dry harsh winters. Id leave the pruning to the pro's. With no big trees what equipment did that guy have for 2 Mil.? (thats a lot of yellow rope):msp_scared:

"90% of tree owners dont know the difference between a good tree job and a hack" Yeah well your an idiot and I do KNOW that.  self proclaimed hack. :msp_thumbdn: 

as far as arm chaps
Flushcut did 1- 12' spruce and got tore up. Imagine all day doing those suckers . Theirs lots of tough conifers out in the n.w. I prefer a thick cotton long sleeve shirt. Field and stream, Pendelton, or equivalent. I'd like to see arborwear come out with long sleeve shirts like the rodeo guys wear. The material is tough as spring steel and doesn't snag. I passed up a pair of arm chaps at a antique store. They just look and felt like gladiator gear. They would never work on me my hands are big and my wrists are really skinny. I pop watch bands off like their made of pretzels. keep the chaps for your next meeting at the club house. for all you guys who wear arm chaps while you ride your motorcycle  H.D. sucks :msp_scared:......opcorn:


----------



## superjunior (Apr 1, 2012)

Just saw arm chaps in the Sherill master catalog. Wow.. Think I'd rather have bloody cut up forearms then lookin like wonder woman with those fag boy things on..


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 1, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Just saw arm chaps in the Sherill master catalog. Wow.. Think I'd rather have bloody cut up forearms then lookin like wonder woman with those fag boy things on..



Thats the biggest reason why I wont wear em. The thought has crossed my mind, but I am cool on that. i am no hugger but I have seen my forearms chewed the hell up pretty bad after deadwooding big knarly pin oaks. they also look hot which another good reason not to wear em.


----------



## shooterschafer (Apr 1, 2012)

arborjockey said:


> Sounds like the trees in your area are special being their in the high desert. Old pine and juniper here and there. All pretty sensitive given the dry harsh winters. Id leave the pruning to the pro's. With no big trees what equipment did that guy have for 2 Mil.? (thats a lot of yellow rope):msp_scared:
> 
> "90% of tree owners dont know the difference between a good tree job and a hack" Yeah well your an idiot and I do KNOW that.  self proclaimed hack. :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> ...



The biggest trees around here are around 70 ' comparitively speaking thats not really that big. My former employer has been in the biz for 60 years ( guess hes a hack for using that dreaded yellow rope).

Arm chaps, well I was thinking of protecting myself against future MRSA infections, I didnt realize it would cause such a stir asking if anyone has used them ( or would admit to it ). I would look more like Conan the Barbarian wearing them:cool2: Some people wear chaps to protect their legs , so whats the big deal about a pair for the forearms when working with those really nasty thorny sob's

I know , I know alot of people on here have super inflated eagos thinking they are the elite, but really I think their just unhappy with the career path they fell into?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 1, 2012)

shooterschafer said:


> I know , I know alot of people on here have super inflated eagos thinking they are the elite, but really I think their just unhappy with the career path they fell into?



I dont think they have inflated eagos. They are just real tough, and do what they got to do to get the job done, no matter if there arms get scratched up. I couldn't even count the times a week i get a cut or scraped up. It is what it is.


----------



## superjunior (Apr 1, 2012)

Good grief what's next? A nose chap maybe? Sac chaps?? Pampers for those whoopsy moments??.. How bout a box of cleanex tied to your belt??..

just thinkin out loud here lol..


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 2, 2012)

Next it will be body chaps


----------



## flushcut (Apr 2, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Next it will be body chaps



Well if you remember the movie Naked Gun they had full body condoms.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 2, 2012)

flushcut said:


> Well if you remember the movie Naked Gun they had full body condoms.



What do you do, zip yourself into it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flushcut (Apr 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> What do you do, zip yourself into it. :hmm3grin2orange:



C'mon it's a roll down, silly, no zippers.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 2, 2012)

Next time that old lady calls with her 20 osage orange I'm going to tell her, "sorry, I'm too big a sissy to prune them but I know a guy who'd just love to do them and you may just want to set up a lawn chair and watch him." And I don't want you calling me up and saying, Oh Grace Tree, please, please let me use your arm chaps and I'll just say no, not until you go put on a dress and some saddle shoes and apologize. 
View attachment 231962

Phil


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 3, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> Next time that old lady calls with her 20 osage orange I'm going to tell her, "sorry, I'm too big a sissy to prune them but I know a guy who'd just love to do them and you may just want to set up a lawn chair and watch him." And I don't want you calling me up and saying, Oh Grace Tree, please, please let me use your arm chaps and I'll just say no, not until you go put on a dress and some saddle shoes and apologize.
> View attachment 231962
> 
> Phil



I hate hedge trees. The only thing they are good for is burning and fence post. My FIL always talked about this gate that he and his dad built using hedge wood. We went to his home town some years ago, damn gate is still there! 8" dia branches driven into the ground 50-60 years ago, still holding that thing up, amazing.


----------



## tree md (Apr 3, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> I hate hedge trees. The only thing they are good for is burning and fence post. My FIL always talked about this gate that he and his dad built using hedge wood. We went to his home town some years ago, damn gate is still there! 8" dia branches driven into the ground 50-60 years ago, still holding that thing up, amazing.



They make mighty fine bows as well... Just ask Rope.


----------

